# Rabbits Online Logo Contest



## Elf Mommy (Feb 20, 2009)

[align=center]We are looking for a new banner at the top of the forum, using current VIP Bunnies! 

Use the following bunnies to create your entry:

VIP Bunnies
VIP Gold Bunnies
VIP Platinum Bunnies

Only banners using rabbits from the threads above will be considered for the logo contest. 
[/align][align=center]Please note the additional notes and qualifications added by Pipp in the post below!
[/align][align=center]
Here are some previous banners we have used, to give you some ideas:




















































Contest Ends March 15!

Please post your entries in this thread! 

Winners will be used as our banners throughout the year!
[/align]


----------



## Pipp (Feb 20, 2009)

A few notes and simple guidelines... 

- The artists are welcome to include one of his/her bunnies in the banner as well, but ideally we'd like to see as many VIP bunnies in the banners as possible. 

- Banners/logos should reflect the forum color scheme - mostly green and blue with only small splotches of other colors. 

- The words RabbitsOnline.Net should be spelled out in full in title case (capitalize the R, O and N), all caps or all lower case in the logo, or the full name (rabbitsonline.net) be prominently displayed elsewhere in the banner. 

- all banners will be displayed in an RO Art Gallery or Thread, with winning banners used as forum graphics as needed. (All banners/logos will become the property of rabbitsonline.net). 

(Note that many of the banners above were made prior to the current set of guidelines and may not be following them). 

:thanks:


----------



## Becca (Feb 20, 2009)

WOW This is a different one!, Sounds fun - I'm gonna have a go


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 20, 2009)

i like the last banner


----------



## Becknutt (Feb 20, 2009)

I know what I'll be doing this afternoon


----------



## Nethergirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Ooooo! I'll try!


----------



## Nethergirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Still making it..


----------



## Nethergirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Heres mine;D
If i win, i can animate







I thought of bright happy coloures, like meadows, sky, sun, and mixed them together to make an explosion of happiness to spread across the community.


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Feb 20, 2009)

*Nethergirl wrote: *


> Heres mine;D
> If i win, i can animate
> 
> 
> ...


cute


----------



## Dublinperky (Feb 20, 2009)

the banner doesn't have to have all those bunnies on it does it?

Aly!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 20, 2009)

No, it doesn't have to have all of the rabbits on it.  We're just giving you poses to choose from!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 21, 2009)

*Nethergirl wrote: *


> Heres mine;D
> If i win, i can animate
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work, well done  Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## pherber12 (Feb 21, 2009)

What would be an ideal width for the banner???


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok I have it the way I want it but can someone help me put the picks in? My computer wont let me I can send you the picks already cut out just need someone to put them in for me.

thanks,Nicky

here is the one that needs picks:


----------



## Nethergirl (Feb 21, 2009)

THankyouuuu!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 21, 2009)

*pherber12 wrote: *


> What would be an ideal width for the banner???


the logo we usually use:






Is 600 x 211 pixels

6.25 x 2.2 inches


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 21, 2009)

This is the tiled background of the site if you want to incorporate it into your design:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 21, 2009)

Very neat idea! I'm going to try and make something


----------



## Nethergirl (Feb 21, 2009)

SHould i change mine to make it the correct width?


----------



## momof2buns (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's my attempt, just want to add a disclaimer here....I am not favoring any bun over the other, I just picked the rabbits based on the picture quality and pose.:biggrin2:






Can I add another?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 21, 2009)

gorgeous entries so far! Remember to have the full

RabbitsOnline.Net in the design somewhere!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Feb 22, 2009)

made a few changes =)


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, there can be more than one entry per person for this contest. 

I'm so excited! They are all so beautiful!


----------



## devotedmommy (Feb 22, 2009)

Everyone's designs are very good and creative!! I have no idea how to do that stuff! Good luck to everyone!:biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy (Feb 22, 2009)

These are ace  Is there a time limit? A closing date? I might be thick and not be able to see it.

Edit, found it. Mid March, right?

My next question is can they be animated? Or do you just prefer a picture?


----------



## Nethergirl (Feb 22, 2009)

Made two more










This one, i joined two photos together, and made them look like one;D

May make one with my rabbits in too


----------



## Becknutt (Feb 22, 2009)

Does anyone have a picture of their rabbit eating a carrot? I'm working on a banner idea...



*Sorry for posting this here, but I noticed the VIP/Gold/Platinum photo threads were closed*


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Feb 22, 2009)

Ido just one minute.....


----------



## Becknutt (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm still working on it, but here is my idea.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 22, 2009)

I was wondering how everyone is "cutting out" the buns? 
What program are you guys using? Is there a suitable internet shareware or free trial that I could use?


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Feb 22, 2009)

*Becknutt wrote: *


> Does anyone have a picture of their rabbit eating a carrot? I'm working on a banner idea...
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry for posting this here, but I noticed the VIP/Gold/Platinum photo threads were closed*




yup here is my bunn eating one will these work for you?


~Nicky


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Feb 22, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I was wondering how everyone is "cutting out" the buns?
> What program are you guys using? Is there a suitable internet shareware or free trial that I could use?


Photobucket.comYou click edit and on one of the top tabs their is a cut out buttonhope this helps~~Nicky


----------



## Becknutt (Feb 22, 2009)

paint.net is the best freeware one! It has almost all of the features of photoshop.


----------



## Becknutt (Feb 22, 2009)

*Lover_Of_Lopz wrote: *


> *Becknutt wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have a picture of their rabbit eating a carrot? I'm working on a banner idea...
> ...


FABULOUS!!! Thank you! Exactally what I was looking for.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you so much, guys! Now I'll be able to make one too


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Feb 22, 2009)

*stephiemarie78 wrote: *


> made a few changes =)


Whare DO YOU MAKE YOURS?Theay are sooo cool!!


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Feb 22, 2009)

*Becknutt wrote: *


> paint.net is the best freeware one! It has almost all of the features of photoshop.


I went to it, but can you tell me where to go on it?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 22, 2009)

*momof2buns wrote: *


> Can I add another?


I have to say that i love the colors in this one, very complimentry!!!!!!! And that is Jen's Barney right? very cute.

Belle thanks everyone who used her too, she feels like a superstar


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2009)

Hmm I may have to try.


----------



## Becknutt (Feb 22, 2009)

Paint.net <-- Click to download


----------



## pherber12 (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's my first try 

Might be good for springtime!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 23, 2009)

^^^ That is so neat! How did you do that?!!!
I can read it, but I can still see all the bunnies


----------



## momof2buns (Feb 23, 2009)

Fran, yes it's Barney. I liked how his coat color matched well with the colors. Great entries everyone!!! Keep um coming!


----------



## pherber12 (Feb 24, 2009)

Alrighty, here's my second banner


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 24, 2009)

*I like this one. But they are all really good.

pherber12 wrote: *


> Alrighty, here's my second banner


----------



## Numbat (Feb 24, 2009)

They're all so great!! I think I might give it a try. It looks hard to cut out all those buns though!

Do you have to pay for paint.net because when I clicked on it (I looked at it through winzip or something), it said it is not a free software.

 This is about the best cropping you can do it normal windows paint...


----------



## Becknutt (Feb 24, 2009)

Paint.net is free. You don't have to pay for it. There is also another free one I use, but it is a little bit more complicated to use. It's called GIMP.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 24, 2009)

OMG Becknutt i cant figure out paint.net,lol and it gets harder then that,lol


----------



## Becknutt (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah! I'm still trying to figure out GIMP. The only thing I can do with it at this point is create animated gif's. It is supposed to make more pro looking cut outs because it "feathers" the edges after you outline the picture, but I can't get the hang of it.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 24, 2009)

These are all just gorgeous! 

You are all very talented!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 25, 2009)

if i had a program thats easy to use i would have done many b now.. i tried paint.net but its like winzip or something..???

xx

great entries everyone!


x


----------



## Numbat (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah, I got winzip and it said it was a payed program so I can't make a banner!


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is mine.....

I might make more..how do you like it ?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, WOW *WOW!*

These are SO amazing! Everyone is so talented! I could never even begin to make something like this.... honestly it would be a disaster...

Thank you all for using our bunnies. I feel very proud :biggrin2:

Becknutt, don't know if you still need them but I have some pics of carrot-eating....

Here they are:

































Sorry if that's too many- I read that the VIP photo threads were closed- Minda feel free to move them if it's better!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 25, 2009)

They should be fine in here.


----------



## bunnylover66 (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't post things a lot, but i thought it would be fun to do this contest

:happyrabbit:


----------



## Becca (Feb 28, 2009)

Is it possible for any VIP members to post pictures of their buns that are over the bridge, I have a sweet idea for the Logo conttest.... Thanks  (The photo topic thing is closed)


----------



## Flashy (Feb 28, 2009)

I know I posted some of my bridge buns, and other people may have too Becca, in fact, I would bet they have, so it may be a case of doing some detective work and working out whihc are bridge buns and which are not.


----------



## Becca (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh gosh, I definelty do not want to make any mistakes! :| Maybe I won't do that idea...


----------



## Becca (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is my entry, I'm about to get started on another one


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2009)

Cute Becca.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 2, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Is it possible for any VIP members to post pictures of their buns that are over the bridge, I have a sweet idea for the Logo conttest.... Thanks  (The photo topic thing is closed)



Hi Becca, White Chocolate is my Bridge Bunny. Here's one pic of her, you'll find more in the VIP photos. You can also look in the memorial pictures thread foir more VIP's bunny pictures. (You can easily see who's a VIP under the name of the poster).


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 9, 2009)

I can hardly wait till this contest is over and we get to vote....I love the ones that have a lot of bunnies in them the best (especially since Pipp mentioned something along the lines of how we're looking for a lot of bunnies in the picture...).

Just one thought - if you've used someone's bunny that has gone over the rainbow bridge- you might want to check with them to make sure they're ok with you using them.

Last year - it would've been really hard to see Tiny on a banner without being asked first...

Other than that - I LOVE the variety of choices we have!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 9, 2009)

*I just wanted to bump this post for people who might be coming into the contest late and don't remember seeing this as the second post in the thread (like 3 pages ago??)...

I wish I could design things like y'all can - but I can't do that - plus I'd tend to want to get every bun in there of the VIP members - meaning it would be too cluttered.....(the links to the vip bun pictures are in the first post if I remember right!)

Good luck to everyone!

Pipp wrote: *


> A few notes and simple guidelines...
> 
> - The artists are welcome to include one of his/her bunnies in the banner as well, but ideally we'd like to see as many VIP bunnies in the banners as possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 10, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I can hardly wait till this contest is over and we get to vote....I love the ones that have a lot of bunnies in them the best (especially since Pipp mentioned something along the lines of how we're looking for a lot of bunnies in the picture...).


I really can't wait either! There are some really great entries here


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 14, 2009)

Pherber12 & momof2buns: WOWWW!!!
I can't wait to vote!! Haha

Emily


----------



## Numbat (Mar 14, 2009)

I think a few people said they were still working on some banners. There's not much time left! 
Hope we get a few more, all the ones so far have been great!


----------



## Boz (Mar 14, 2009)

Here's mine!


----------



## Becca (Mar 14, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> Here's mine!


WOAH!!!

We have a winner!! Woop :biggrin2:


----------



## Numbat (Mar 14, 2009)

That's really cool!


----------



## Boz (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks!

I thought I'd try again with something different

It has a photo from every VIP/Gold/Platinum that was posted in those threads with pictures.

And I couldn't choose which version I liked.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 15, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> Here's mine!



Wow!!


----------



## RexyRex (Mar 15, 2009)

Holy cow!! These are amazing, you guys are so talented! I'm going to have a hard time picking a favorite


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 16, 2009)

Entries are now CLOSED!!!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 16, 2009)

where do we vote!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 16, 2009)

This one is a panel vote for staff and VIPs. The selected logo has to fit and meet certain criteria that regular members may not be aware of, so the most popular may not be the one we will ultimately use. 

You'll just have to trust us on this one! 



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 18, 2009)

So we don't get to vote??
Shouldn't this be a forum decision instead of just "vips and staff" ??

-prisca


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 18, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> So we don't get to vote??
> Shouldn't this be a forum decision instead of just "vips and staff" ??
> 
> -prisca





> VIP
> 
> Access to a private Sponsors area and a VIP Lounge, *a position on an advisory panel and a special vote in RO contests,* a signature on posts, a VIP color for your name in the Who's Online box, discounts on RO merchandise and your bunny featured in the RO logos, graphics and VIP Gallery.
> 
> ...


----------



## Numbat (Mar 18, 2009)

*Pipp wrote: *


> The selected logo has to fit and meet certain criteria that regular members may not be aware of, so the most popular may not be the one we will ultimately use.


:thumbup

Don't worry Prisca, I'm sure they'll choose a good one  (after all, they're all good!).


----------



## Becca (Mar 19, 2009)

_Good Luck everyone _


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 19, 2009)

yah good luck!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 20, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> Don't worry Prisca, I'm sure they'll choose a good one  (after all, they're all good!).



You should see all the discussions that is going on in there. :whistling

:duel:boxing:duel:boxing:duel:boxing:duel:boxing

ullhair:onder::tantrum: :banghead :soapbox :rant::stikpokehnoyoudidnt: :X :censored2: :shame :grumpy:lalalala:



.

.

.

.



:lies :wiggle

Don't worry, everyone ishaving a arty:.


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 20, 2009)

WOW lol hehe we got them going that much lol?!?!!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 20, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *Numbat wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Don't worry Prisca, I'm sure they'll choose a good one  (after all, they're all good!).
> ...



Stan is teasing of course - it hasn't been that fierce of a discussion. We sorta have a consensus on one - but there are others we like also and so it is tough.

When you consider some of the guidelines that were given for the entries and then look them over and think, "Which one or ones meet these guidelines the most?" it is tough.

I'm sure there will be an announcement soon. At least I hope there will be an announcement soon....

I will say that my favorite isn't the number one choice of the group...but that's ok. I'm sure others could say the same thing - its a matter of thinking of what would work best for the forum....

I have got to say that we have some VERY talented people in this forum.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 20, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Stan is teasing of course - it hasn't been that fierce of a discussion. We sorta have a consensus on one - but there are others we like also and so it is tough.



For sure it's one of the banners that you already see in this thread.

:wiggle


----------



## Numbat (Mar 20, 2009)

They're all absolutely outstanding but I think you guys made a good choice.

Well done to everyone who made a banner!! They're all sensational!

:goodjob


----------

